# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  المسابقة الرمضانية

## حسان القضاة

تحية طيبة للجميع ...
  الوقت متأخر جدا لاطلاق المسابقة الرمضانية الا اننا نتمنى تفاعلكم ومشاركتكم معنا في المسابقة 


كل يوم خلال ما تبقى من  ايام الشهر الفضيل  الساعه الثامنه مساء سنقوم بوضع سؤال وعلى الساده الاعضاء ارسال الاجابة برسالة خاصة الى عضوية (( ادارة المنتدى ))  

-على كل اجابة صحيحه مرسله يحصل العضو على 3 نقاط 
-العضو الذي يرسل اول اجابه صحيحه يحصل على 3 نقاط  ايضا .
- سيتم كل يوم بعد اضافة السؤال الجديد وضع اجابة السؤال السابق ووضع اسم العضو الذي ارسل 
اول اجابه صحيحه .
-في أخر ايام الشهر الكريم  سيتم جمع نقاط جميع الاعضاء المشتركين وطبعا الفائز بمسابقة رمضان هو الحاصل على اكبر عدد من النقاط ..
-سيتم اضافة السؤال الجديد في هذا الموضوع كرد جديد  وسيتم هنا وضع الاجوبه واعلانات المسابقة واسماء الاعضاء الذين ارسلو اول اجابه صحيحه لكل يوم.
-  نحن بانتظار مشاركتكم واستفساراتكم ان وجدت


-سيتم منح العضو الفائز لون التميز في المنتدى 

نتمنى التوفيق للجميع

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا يا باشا الله يعطيك العافية 

 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

[align=center] 
السؤال الأول : ما هي  أول صلاة صلاها رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم  ؟
[/align]

ترسل الاجابه برساله خاصه الى عضوية ادارة المنتدى ,,, 

يمنع وضع الاجابات في المنتدى

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

السؤال الثاني :

كم هو عدد الهاجرين الذين هاجروا الهجرة الأولى للحبشة ؟

----------


## غسان

_ملاحظه هامه ... اول رساله تصل من العضو هي التي تؤخذ بعين الاعتبار .. فلا يجوز التغيير .._  

_العضو احمد الزعبي في صدراة الترتيب حتى الان برصيد 9 نقاط ... بالتوفيق للجميع ..._

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

[align=center] 
السؤال الثالث

من هو  أول من لقب بأمير المؤمنين؟ 


[/align]

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

السؤال الرابع

من هو أول رسول بعث إلى الأرض؟

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

السؤال الخامس ..

 كم عدد آيات القرآن الكريم ؟

ملاحظه هامه .. نظرا لتقارب النتائج و زخم المشاركه الكبير من قبل الاعضاء .. قررنا اعطاء اعلى ثلاث مشتركين بالنقاط ألوان التميز ... في حال فاز عضو يملك لون التميز بلون التميز يستطع منحه لمين يريد (( نظرا لمشاركة دموع الورد بالمسابقه )) 

 بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

[align=center] 
السؤال الساس

ما هي الغزوة التي جرح فيها الرسول وشُج رأسه وكسرت سِنُّه ؟
[/align]

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

_[align=center] 
السؤال السابع ..

من هو أول من رمى بسهم في سبيل الله .؟؟
[/align]_

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

[align=center] 
السؤال الثامن

من أول من نقش اسمه على الدراهم و الدنانير في الإسلام ؟

[/align]

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

السؤال التاسع

 ما هو اسم  ناقة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

_[align=center] 
 ما هو  عدد آيات سورة آل عمران ؟
[/align]_

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

_كم استغرق نزول القرآن الكريم حتى اكتمل .؟؟_

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

كم عدد الغزوات التي قاتل فيها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فيها بنفسه ؟

----------

